# Maltese Property Laws



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Something prospective Maltese owners should know before taking the plunge......

*Maltese property Laws*


*1- If I like it,it's mine.*

*2- If it's in my mouth,it's mine.*

*3- If I had it a little while ago,it's mine.*

*4- If I can take it away from you,it's mine.*

*5- If it's mine,it can never be yours.*

*6- If it just looks like mine,it's mine.*

*7- If I saw it first,it's mine.*

*8- If it's edible,it's mine.*

*9- If you have something and put it down,it's mine.*

*10- If I chew something up,all the pieces are mine.*

*11- If I get tired of it,it's yours.*

*12- If I want it back,it's mine.*



*13- If you have a heart,it's mine... :wub:*


*I get such a kick out of this...and so true.*


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA omg this was TOO funny!!!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: That sounds so much like Tiffany.
(As I was typing this, she stole a pair of my underwear. :blush: )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So true. And so how do you think we cope with three maltese?!!!! Poor Tinker......:blink:


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

I love that and it's all true. I just love how Kirby will get something so silly like a tissue and he'll run off like he has the prize in his mouth. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

This is so cute...........and soooo true!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl: LMAO!! So funny Michelle and so true. You should also add "If you have a heart, it's mine." :heart::heart:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a magnet on my frig with these laws on it and we live by them in this house. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have it framed in my studio.So true.I have it for all my breeds of dogs.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My guys live by those rules too...lol. Thanks for
posting them, I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love it:heart:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

You hit it on the nail!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: LMAO!! So funny Michelle and so true. You should also add "If you have a heart, it's mine." :heart::heart:


OMG, how sweet and funny is this!! 

Sue, you should be a writer. That was the perfect ending to that poster!! :chili:Those stinkers really worm their way into your heart, don't they!!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

ugh..i can already hear twinkle barking in agreement..


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Love it! Right ON!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I was clever enough to come up w/ it but someone else already did,I imagine a dog owner..owned by their dog.
Maybe they'll pin that one,it's so true,it's scary...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sooo true !!! love it !


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Diamond makes us read these out nightly


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Cute! Thank goodness Ollie is sleeping and did not read it!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Something prospective Maltese owners should know before taking the plunge......
> 
> *Maltese property Laws*
> 
> ...


# 13 is the truest of all :wub:

I think we may need to add #14 - *People who have never had a Maltese, or see me, on the street, think I am a DOG :w00t:. I'm not a dog, I don't feel like a dog, I see dogs when I go for a walk, but I surely am not a dog. I am just a special little package, filled with sugar and spice, *
*and filled with so much love. I do love dogs, but I surely am not one, just ask my Mommy :wub:*


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl: LMAO!! So funny Michelle and so true. You should also add "If you have a heart, it's mine." :heart::heart:


I was SO going to add this one!!! How very true!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He he he - how true is that? Maltese and human toddlers have a lot in common!


----------

